# Cracking Bones



## Emma Lanni (May 20, 2004)

Hey all. I have a bone cracking problem and I was wondering if this is normal or not..

Sometimes during or after my workouts, my hip bone cracks when I walk. I can "pop" bones easily (i.e, back, wrists, etc) but hips?

During a long walking stride, my hip bones crack (my right one only).

But I noticed that today with every step I take, I hear and feel my pelvic/hip bone cracking on my right side.

Is this weird to all of you, or is this normal? Maybe its a calcium thing?


----------



## timt (May 20, 2004)

What I would do is shake my bum a lot and try and work it out. Do this where lots of people can see you and laugh.

No really I have days that my ankles pop like that. it usually goes away for me. when lifting I get elbow and knee pops from time to time. I never think anything of it cause it doesn't hurt. If it did hurt that might be a different storry


----------



## dbzfreak (May 20, 2004)

as long as there is no pain I see no problem. some sort of joint fuel would probably help. Make sure you drink allot of water and maybe try some glucosamine, fish oils and stuff like that. Also stretching before and after a workout will help.


----------



## Vieope (May 20, 2004)

> Your joints can make a variety of sounds: popping, cracking, grinding, and snapping. The joints that "crack" are the knuckles, knees, ankles, back, and neck. There are different reasons why these joints "sound off".
> Escaping gases: Scientists explain that synovial fluid present in your joints acts as a lubricant. The fluid contains the gases oxygen, nitrogen, and carbon dioxide. When you pop or crack a joint, you stretch the joint capsule. Gas is rapidly released, which forms bubbles. In order to crack the same knuckle again, you have to wait until the gases return to the synovial fluid.
> Movement of joints, tendons and ligaments: When a joint moves, the tendon???s position changes and moves slightly out of place. You may hear a snapping sound as the tendon returns to its original position. In addition, your ligaments may tighten as you move your joints. This commonly occurs in your knee or ankle, and can make a cracking sound.
> Rough surfaces: Arthritic joints make sounds caused by the loss of smooth cartilage and the roughness of the joint surface.
> ...


----------

